# upgrading old Tecumsehs from points to electronic ignition....



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey friends...I'm an ace at upgrading old B&S engines to electronic ignition...but a neophyte wit the Tec's. Would the Nova 2 conversion work with the old Tec's? I'm really hating popping that flywheel to shine points....never want to do it more then once!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo had a writeup 

The pics are gone but are in google images:

I once had an HM80 that had no spark and I was going to try it myself....then I took the flywheel off to find that the magnets had cracked. The cost of a replacement flywheel, even in the used market, was cost prohibitive and I went with the re-power option instead.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I've got a soft spot for the tick-tock of a well tuned points ignition.

that said, Tecumseh really crapped the bed when they put the magneto behind the flywheel!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That is my feeling Classic cat!


----------

